# Sleeping: Silence or Noise?



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I have trouble sleeping without white noise. And I've found there are other types of noises too.









Pink Noise Vs. Brown Noise, Black Noise, and White Noise for Sleep


When you hear steady rain or rustling leaves, you’re listening to pink noise. Researchers have found that steady pink noise reduces brain waves, which increases stable sleep. Learn about the science behind pink noise and other sonic hues, including white, brown, and black noise, and how they can...




www.healthline.com





How about you guys? Can you sleep in silence or do you need noise too?

I'm going awol because my fan died. 😣 I'm going to listen to binaural beats.
Peace out. 🤞


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

I have trouble with sleep, as my dark circles will tell you. I like to sleep with campfire sounds or rain sounds though. Or nothing at all.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I like white noise.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Rainy/stormy for me. Maybe a candle somewhere.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

I can sleep with noise. I just need to be left in piece. Generally am use to sleeping with light, noise ecs.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I prefer silence, but, I have also been so tired before, that I have slept, with the radio timer, set at 30 minutes.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> I have trouble sleeping without white noise. And I've found there are other types of noises too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 3 fans running when I sleep. Two are on the dresser shooting diagonally at me and 1 is on the floor from the other side. In the Summer, there's also a window AC unit going. 

I remember living on my navy ship. There were fans running 24/7. Our berthing was right below the mess decks (where all the enlisted crew ate). We were used to chairs moving in and out, utensils being dropped, and all sorts of other noises most people would never be able to sleep through, but we got to a point where we knew what noises we could sleep through and what noises meant get your ass out of your rack, get dressed, and get to your battle stations. The first night I slept off the ship, I couldn't sleep. It was too QUIET. I got used to all that noise. A navy ship is a living thing and you become a part of that life. It took me nearly a week after I left the Navy to get a good nights sleep. When I got to sleep on a ship again while in the reserves, it was the best sleep I had in years. I've slept on several cruise ships and they are mostly floating hotel rooms and each room is noise insulated so you really don't hear much. Also, they have stabilizers that remove a lot of the rocking and rolling that Navy ships do. 

Anyway, whatever fan noises are, I sleep with those.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Prefer music or no noise, but lately I've been falling asleep to episodes of TNG...


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Silence for the most part. When I have been getting disruptive sleep ~ sound machine with rain.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

I prefer it quiet, I sleep with my fan ON in the summer.
However I can sleep through noise, especially I like the sound of rain or wind🌬, while I sleep.


----------



## RainyMornings (Jul 24, 2018)

White noise.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Either works. I prefer noise, either outdoor sounds (windows open or tent camping) or music. I’ve adapted to silent sleep as radio here absolutely sucks and I just do not remember to grab my iPod most nights. If I am tired enough (usually between 3 and 6AM), I will just plain crash, regardless.


----------

